# dealer washed my car



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

anyone know how i get the dealer to pay for a detail on my car after i told them not to wash it and they did and holograms marks in swirl it covered leaving even tho i had him write it down on the booking in sheet,they have offered to let the body shop machine polish it which ive agreed to let them try but i know its going to end up looking worse


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

did you leave a sign on it saying not to wash it?.. if not, it'll be their word against yours..


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

no mate i asked him to write it down on the booking in form which they did


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

For next time :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144741

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=220451


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Mine went into Bristol Audi a couple of weeks ago and were not even surprised when I asked them not to wash it and they did exactly as requested. We also carried out a before and after check of the car together and everything was fine.


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

davZS said:


> For next time :thumb:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144741
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=220451


i know i will be getting some of them for next time


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

dave smith said:


> i know i will be getting some of them for next time


If you can get the booking In form then you will get somewhere so see if you can get your hands on that, :thumb:


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

PaulTheo said:


> Mine went into Bristol Audi a couple of weeks ago and were not even surprised when I asked them not to wash it and they did exactly as requested. We also carried out a before and after check of the car together and everything was fine.


its the first time ive used this dealer it has really done my head in the manager said he would get some one to ring me tomorrow about going in the bodyshop


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Most dealers will cough up a few hundred quid, they are wise to the few quotes they get for £800+ for this.

If you need a quote let me know, even if you do the work yourself they should pay you.


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> Most dealers will cough up a few hundred quid, they are wise to the few quotes they get for £800+ for this.
> 
> If you need a quote let me know, even if you do the work yourself they should pay you.


that would be great steve would you need to see the car before you can give me a quote


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Best thing to do is get a quote from a detailer and be consistent at least you had it written on the booking form so they should pay up

Our van went in once and came back terrible they washed it twisted the side skirt and scratched one side they paid for every little bit


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

dave smith said:


> that would be great steve would you need to see the car before you can give me a quote


Just send me some pics and I'll put a price in that dealers are confortable with.


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

bakersgal said:


> Best thing to do is get a quote from a detailer and be consistent at least you had it written on the booking form so they should pay up
> 
> Our van went in once and came back terrible they washed it twisted the side skirt and scratched one side they paid for every little bit


i know mate they should employ people who know what there doing 
i said to the manager that it could cost around around 3-400 pound to fix 
his reply was we wont pay that when we have a perfectly good award winning bodyshop so i said to him , if am not happy with the finish will you then pay an he never said anything i told him i would take it further and see if they didnt.this should not be exceptable from a prestige dealer.


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> Just send me some pics and I'll put a price in that dealers are confortable with.


thanks steve i will do it in the next few days i will need to borrow a decent camera


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

dave smith said:


> i know mate they should employ people who know what there doing
> i said to the manager that it could cost around around 3-400 pound to fix
> his reply was we wont pay that when we have a perfectly good award winning bodyshop so i said to him , if am not happy with the finish will you then pay an he never said anything i told him i would take it further and see if they didnt.this should not be exceptable from a prestige dealer.


They let some young lad drive the van up on to a ramp but it had been lowered 65mm so needed to be driven carefully!


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

bakersgal said:


> They let some young lad drive the van up on to a ramp but it had been lowered 65mm so needed to be driven carefully!


they just dont care mate and its not like there cheap either especially bmw


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

dave smith said:


> they just dont care mate and its not like there cheap either especially bmw


Well good luck with your fight


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

If I was the dealer I wouldn't cough up hundreds of pounds to have someone polish up your car. It's crazy to expect a dealer to cough up £300-£400 because they washed your car which most people would be very thankful for.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

PootleFlump said:


> If I was the dealer I wouldn't cough up hundreds of pounds to have someone polish up your car. It's crazy to expect a dealer to cough up £300-£400 because they washed your car which most people would be very thankful for.


The point is he asked them not to wash it and they've took no notice which has now led to the paintwork being damaged.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> If I was the dealer I wouldn't cough up hundreds of pounds to have someone polish up your car. It's crazy to expect a dealer to cough up £300-£400 because they washed your car which most people would be very thankful for.


Why is it? They've essentially damaged the paint work, would you let it slide if they stuffed it into a wall??


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I do work on behalf of car owners that have had their car washed by dealers ALL the time! the latest one was audi last week


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

PootleFlump said:


> If I was the dealer I wouldn't cough up hundreds of pounds to have someone polish up your car. It's crazy to expect a dealer to cough up £300-£400 because they washed your car which most people would be very thankful for.


WHY is it i pacificly ask them not to wash it and got them to write it down on the booking in sheet, i dont spend hours cleaning it myself for some bell end to come along and ruin my hard work especially when they were asked not to


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Miglior said:


> I do work on behalf of car owners that have had their car washed by dealers ALL the time! the latest one was audi last week


nice 1 mate, guna see what happens with them 1st an if they agree to pay up then i'll start getting a few quotes.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

dave smith said:


> anyone know how i get the dealer to pay for a detail on my car after i told them not to wash it and they did and holograms marks in swirl it covered leaving even tho i had him write it down on the booking in sheet,they have offered to let the body shop machine polish it which ive agreed to let them try but i know its going to end up looking worse


sadly this happened to me and resulted in damage to my car and my BBS caps being melted away - this complaint was never finalised and i refuse to return to the dealership!

Next time signs on dash windows the lots!


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

abz001 said:


> sadly this happened to me and resulted in damage to my car and my BBS caps being melted away - this complaint was never finalised and i refuse to return to the dealership!
> 
> Next time signs on dash windows the lots!


i know mate its wrong an they shouldnt be able to get away with it, am definatly making sure this gets sorted though.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Stand firm mate.

I've just won a pretty ugly battle with a main dealer and manufacturer. I can't believe their attitude and claimed "standard practice guidelines". It's not only lost them me as a customer, but my g/f and mother in law as well as we all have the same cars.

I hope this doesn't happen to you but I got passed from pillar to post with each person I spoke to coming up with a myriad of excuses.

I ended up doing a company search and got the names and home addresses of the directors. I wrote to one of the directors at the company's head office only to be told he wasn't "customer facing". My reply was "well he effing well will be when I'm knocking on his front door".

This focussed their attention a bit more and they were gracious enough in the end to make an _ex gratia_ allowance.

The amount involved was comparatively small and it'll end up costing the dealer a fortune in lost service revenue.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

If they have washed your car what actual damage have they done to your car?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


> If I was the dealer I wouldn't cough up hundreds of pounds to have someone polish up your car. It's crazy to expect a dealer to cough up £300-£400 because they washed your car which most people would be very thankful for.


If i was the dealer, I would ensure that I do what my customer asks...

:thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you have a copy of the work sheet with the request not to wash your car on it?



PootleFlump said:


> If they have washed your car what actual damage have they done to your car?


Chances are they have a Jet was round the back with a brush that lies on the ground all year round collecting all sorts of grit and crud. Doesn't bare thinking about as it grinds its way around the paint work.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

The danger is that the "valeting" could be outsourced to a separate entity (but still on the same site) which pays their workers minimum wage. Consequently, they don't give an ounce of monkey smegma if they drop a cleaning implement on the floor and then straight on to your car or burn your wheels to bits with G-d only knows what highly acidic product.


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

write the dealer have been on the phone this morning and said they will take it in on the 25 of this month but before i hand it over i will be asking them how long they will take,what products they will be using my bet is that its g3 on a wool pad thats been laying around the shop and what prep work they will be doing to the paint work first ie clay tar if they say a few hours they wont be getting it and will make them pay for a detail


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Method Man said:


> Stand firm mate.
> 
> I've just won a pretty ugly battle with a main dealer and manufacturer. I can't believe their attitude and claimed "standard practice guidelines". It's not only lost them me as a customer, but my g/f and mother in law as well as we all have the same cars.
> 
> ...


i will do mate im deffo not letting it slide all they had to do was make sure it didnt get washed


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

DasArab said:


> Do you have a copy of the work sheet with the request not to wash your car on it?
> 
> Chances are they have a Jet was round the back with a brush that lies on the ground all year round collecting all sorts of grit and crud. Doesn't bare thinking about as it grinds its way around the paint work.


no mate they have the copy but they should have it on file


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> If i was the dealer, I would ensure that I do what my customer asks...
> 
> :thumb:


Absolutely better to do it but if they've inflicted a couple of swirls because they washed the car it's hardly the end of the world.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


> Absolutely better to do it but if they've inflicted a couple of swirls because they washed the car it's hardly the end of the world.


Thats not the point though is it? They were asked not to do something and they ignored his request and damaged his car......

Where do you draw the line? Oil on the steering wheel, grease on the seats?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

my dealer never does this to mine manly as the service guy is a member on here


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

My mums car was washed when instructed not too, at a MINI garage, and after several weeks of ignored calls I got a cheque for £180 from BMW, They would not pay more than their outsourced 'valeter' charges as he does 'the same thing' as I would of. I thought £180 was better than letting him have a go, so it is possible. However, I dont know how easy it would be to get £500+ out of them!

If I were you, I'd not even bother letting them attack it with G3, simply because its going to look worse, and if they turn around and say that they have done as best as they can now fack orf? I'd just appeal for £££ rather than trying to rectify it!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

andy monty said:


> Thats not the point though is it? They were asked not to do something and they ignored his request and damaged his car......
> 
> Where do you draw the line? Oil on the steering wheel, grease on the seats?


It was probably a genuine mistake and there is a difference between getting grease on the interior and a dealer carrying out a car wash that 99% of customers will be very happy to recieve. Based on a what've read it looks a bit of an extreme reaction, if they dented or really scratched the motor then absolutely put it right but washing a apparently causing some minor defects doesn't justify an expensive correction in my opinion. I wouldn't let the bodyshop have a go at fixing either mind you. I would accept it and make clearer to the dealer that I didn't want the car washed again in the future, not that I would be bothered because my car is hardly swirl/defect free. Anyway I think I've said enough clearly in the minority on this issue!


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

PootleFlump said:


> It was probably a genuine mistake and there is a difference between getting grease on the interior and a dealer carrying out a car wash that 99% of customers will be very happy to recieve. Based on a what've read it looks a bit of an extreme reaction, if they dented or really scratched the motor then absolutely put it right but washing a apparently causing some minor defects doesn't justify an expensive correction in my opinion. I wouldn't let the bodyshop have a go at fixing either mind you. I would accept it and make clearer to the dealer that I didn't want the car washed again in the future, not that I would be bothered because my car is hardly swirl/defect free. Anyway I think I've said enough clearly in the minority on this issue!


well mate it seems to me that your on the wrong forum as i and many other members joined because we like our cars to look the best they can and the car
came back from the dealers looking worse than it went in and to me thats not acceptable


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Divine said:


> My mums car was washed when instructed not too, at a MINI garage, and after several weeks of ignored calls I got a cheque for £180 from BMW, They would not pay more than their outsourced 'valeter' charges as he does 'the same thing' as I would of. I thought £180 was better than letting him have a go, so it is possible. However, I dont know how easy it would be to get £500+ out of them!
> 
> If I were you, I'd not even bother letting them attack it with G3, simply because its going to look worse, and if they turn around and say that they have done as best as they can now fack orf? I'd just appeal for £££ rather than trying to rectify it!


i know mate thats why im going to ask them their procedure on machine polishing first and what products they will be using and if im not happy with answers im telling them i would like a contribution toward a detail by a professional also i would be happy with around £200 thanks for your advice anyway mate


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

What if you had put the printout on the window. They take it off wash the car.

How will you prove the printout was on the window?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

bigup said:


> What if you had put the printout on the window. They take it off wash the car.
> 
> How will you prove the printout was on the window?


For anyone needing the download sheet - printout and sellotape on inside of window passenger side - sorted.

OP, hope it all get sorted

:thumb:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

bigup said:


> What if you had put the printout on the window. They take it off wash the car.
> 
> How will you prove the printout was on the window?


You couldn't. I don't think a dealer would "maliciously" wash a car though.....


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

I agree with bel I don't think they would wash it maliciously, they think they are doing right by washing, I know when I'm down at the Audi dealer and people have got cars in for work service/ect they seem well chuffed that there car has been washed.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

PootleFlump said:


> It was probably a genuine mistake and there is a difference between getting grease on the interior and a dealer carrying out a car wash that 99% of customers will be very happy to recieve. Based on a what've read it looks a bit of an extreme reaction, if they dented or really scratched the motor then absolutely put it right but washing a apparently causing some minor defects doesn't justify an expensive correction in my opinion. I wouldn't let the bodyshop have a go at fixing either mind you. I would accept it and make clearer to the dealer that I didn't want the car washed again in the future, not that I would be bothered because my car is hardly swirl/defect free. Anyway I think I've said enough clearly in the minority on this issue!


Like the OP said are you sure your on the right forum?

imagine the week before the car went into the dealer youve spent a whole weekend say a good 16hrs giving the car and proper detail and its looking the best its ever done

or

you decide to pay out £300+ for a full correction from a professional to get it looking mint

1 week later the car goes to the dealer, you specifically say that the car should not be washed and its even written on the Job sheet so its visible to everybody working on the car.

you come back to collect and the car its nice and clean and then at that exact moment the clouds part and the sun bursts through revealing

dum dum dum










16Hrs of your own time wasted or £300+ down the drain and you can honestly say that you'd go to the manager and say

"my cars paintwork has been rather heavily swirled/scratched by your professional valeters even tho i asked you not to wash the car and its on the job sheet.
butttt i tell you what i let it drop as long as you promise not to wash my again next time!"

if thats how you would go about it then honestly you in such a small minority on this site, infact your probably on your own


----------



## Sparky- (Feb 5, 2011)

Sale of goods act 1969 a product must be fit for purpose, have a look through there, you are intitled to a full refund if it is not fit for purpose or perfect, as they have damaged it get a refund on all work done by them and then replace the damage ;0


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

As a slight aside I am not sure what this fascination with main dealer dealerships is. People think that they have to go back to Audi/VW/BMW etc for their warranty to be valid.
I am 99% sure that that is not the case and that any independant garage that is VAT registered can do dealership work and stamp your service book. (I am prepared to be corrected here if folk know better but it is what I am told by a good friend who does exactly that at his garage) Apparently this all changed several years ago and USED to be the other way forcing people to main dealers and paying exhorbitant prices for not overly professional work.
The garage I use is one such garage and they KNOW me and my cars and they do EXACTLY what I ask them to do. They also phone me if there is a problem and discuss the best remedy to the problem. Do you ever get that with main dealers?
Just a thought for those concerned
Ming the frugal


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Ming said:


> As a slight aside I am not sure what this fascination with main dealer dealerships is. People think that they have to go back to Audi/VW/BMW etc for their warranty to be valid.
> I am 99% sure that that is not the case and that any independant garage that is VAT registered can do dealership work and stamp your service book. (I am prepared to be corrected here if folk know better but it is what I am told by a good friend who does exactly that at his garage) Apparently this all changed several years ago and USED to be the other way forcing people to main dealers and paying exhorbitant prices for not overly professional work.
> The garage I use is one such garage and they KNOW me and my cars and they do EXACTLY what I ask them to do. They also phone me if there is a problem and discuss the best remedy to the problem. Do you ever get that with main dealers?
> Just a thought for those concerned
> Ming the frugal


i with you on this mate i use a specialist for my servicing but my car has auc warranty so i had them check something out for me


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

withoutabix said:


> Like the OP said are you sure your on the right forum?
> 
> imagine the week before the car went into the dealer youve spent a whole weekend say a good 16hrs giving the car and proper detail and its looking the best its ever done
> 
> ...


that picture is why i dont want them trying to recitify the problem
because that is exactly theway it will be returned to me im just abit unsure on how to goabout it them


----------



## Jared1 (Jun 10, 2011)

You've got every right to complain. They should cover the cost of a correction at least

I also wouldn't let them polish the car, they'll probably make it worse.


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Jared1 said:


> You've got every right to complain. They should cover the cost of a correction at least
> 
> I also wouldn't let them polish the car, they'll probably make it worse.


i know mate i dont think i will be letting them do it,im just not sure how i go about getting them to pay up


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I know it seems a strange way to do it but you will not be able to claim more than what they pay to have a car 'detailed' until they have had a chance to correct it. If you try all they will say is we could do it for ......... and you will not be in a position to dispute this until AFTER they have tried. If they then fail or worst case scenario make it worse you are then in a position to take your car to a place that will make good their error and they should foot the bill. Make absolutely sure that you have photo's and thet someone at the dealership, preferably a couple of them, see the problem you are complaining about. If needs be take in another detailed car so that they can see what you are on about. Photo's of your car before the service showing immaculate paintwork would also help to disprove that you are working a flanker and trying to get correcting for pre existing damage.
Goodl uck mate
Ming the Interested


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

If its a Lexus car, normally Lexus are excellent at listening to the customer.

That ls430 looks terrible (had Lexus for many years)
Dealer wants sacking.

I always went to Sheffield Lexus, excellent service.




_______
Mustang GT V8 500HP Roushcharged
(sent via Galaxy Tab...)


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Ming said:


> I know it seems a strange way to do it but you will not be able to claim more than what they pay to have a car 'detailed' until they have had a chance to correct it. If you try all they will say is we could do it for ......... and you will not be in a position to dispute this until AFTER they have tried. If they then fail or worst case scenario make it worse you are then in a position to take your car to a place that will make good their error and they should foot the bill. Make absolutely sure that you have photo's and thet someone at the dealership, preferably a couple of them, see the problem you are complaining about. If needs be take in another detailed car so that they can see what you are on about. Photo's of your car before the service showing immaculate paintwork would also help to disprove that you are working a flanker and trying to get correcting for pre existing damage.
> Goodl uck mate
> Ming the Interested


i was thinking this myself mate when he said they could do it i said so if you make are you then going to pay to have it fixed but i got no reply 
thats why i was thinking if they do it and make it worse they will definetly have to cough up


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

no mate it was halliewell jones bmw in warrington


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

dave smith said:


> i was thinking this myself mate when he said they could do it i said so if you make are you then going to pay to have it fixed but i got no reply
> thats why i was thinking if they do it and make it worse they will definetly have to cough up


If they have a 'pet' detailer on site who does their cars for £50 a car thats all they would be willing to pay you.
You might be pleasantly surprised and get your car back as you wish it to be and in a similar condition to it going in. If that is the case everyone is happy. you go home, wax it, seal it, and off you go. If it is not as you would wish then you have given them EVERY CHANCE to make good and would have a strong position to complain and if necessary go through the small claims court for compensation - I am sure it will not get to that stage though. Have they admitted that it was washed and that you had asked them not too? The reason i ask is that if one wanted to be REALLY pedantic it is both breach of contract and even possibly criminal damage. No bobby worth his salt would ever get involved but mentioning it to the dealer might raise an eyebrow or two.
Goodl uck mate and keep us informed on how it goes.
Ming the curious


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Ming said:


> If they have a 'pet' detailer on site who does their cars for £50 a car thats all they would be willing to pay you.
> You might be pleasantly surprised and get your car back as you wish it to be and in a similar condition to it going in. If that is the case everyone is happy. you go home, wax it, seal it, and off you go. If it is not as you would wish then you have given them EVERY CHANCE to make good and would have a strong position to complain and if necessary go through the small claims court for compensation - I am sure it will not get to that stage though. Have they admitted that it was washed and that you had asked them not too? The reason i ask is that if one wanted to be REALLY pedantic it is both breach of contract and even possibly criminal damage. No bobby worth his salt would ever get involved but mentioning it to the dealer might raise an eyebrow or two.
> Goodl uck mate and keep us informed on how it goes.
> Ming the curious


will do mate nice one for the advice


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

dave smith said:


> well mate it seems to me that your on the wrong forum as i and many other members joined because we like our cars to look the best they can and the car
> came back from the dealers looking worse than it went in and to me thats not acceptable


Do you have photo's to show what it was like the day before you took it in and the day you got it back?


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Sparky- said:


> Sale of goods act 1969 a product must be fit for purpose, have a look through there, you are intitled to a full refund if it is not fit for purpose or perfect, as they have damaged it get a refund on all work done by them and then replace the damage ;0


Rofl are you on crack?? That doesn't cover that at all.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Garage did mine i told them not to but have nothing in writing so a swirly car now sits on my drive "huff"


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Garage did mine i told them not to but have nothing in writing so a swirly car now sits on my drive "huff"


i know mate it really done my head in but i never really kicked off when i go go back to see them and if they refuse to pay to have my car detailed i think i will just cause a big scene when they have a few customers around


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

pm redsudder on here mate teesside audi did the same thing to his, but they paid out for a full correction on his


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

si hoc said:


> pm redsudder on here mate teesside audi did the same thing to his, but they paid out for a full correction on his


alrite mate just done a search for redsudder and its saying theres no one on here by that name


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If I'm fortunate enough to get the job I'm being interviewed for tomorrow (a driver/ valeter for a dealership) I will be asking DW to produce a new sticker "Please DO wash my car"....... I intend to buck the trend.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

S63 said:


> If I'm fortunate enough to get the job I'm being interviewed for tomorrow (a driver/ valeter for a dealership) I will be asking DW to produce a new sticker "Please DO wash my car"....... I intend to buck the trend.


Dream on mate...nice thought but you will be told and instructed to get them done as quickly as possible...no time to faf.

Time is money and money is time....you will be expected to knock them out pretty quick...only thing you might be able to do is make sure the sponges are clean and changed regular but that will be it I am afraid!

Have been round the motortrade for a long time (ignore my real day job completely non car/bike related) and it wont happen...you will just get told to speed up.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Dream on mate...nice thought but you will be told and instructed to get them done as quickly as possible...no time to faf.
> 
> Time is money and money is time....you will be expected to knock them out pretty quick...only thing you might be able to do is make sure the sponges are clean and changed regular but that will be it I am afraid!
> 
> Have been round the motortrade for a long time (ignore my real day job completely non car/bike related) and it wont happen...you will just get told to speed up.


Yep, fully appreciate that but I clean a car quicker with a decent sponge, drying towel and some ONR, it's a small family run dealership selling a rather nice marque of car....dreams can come true......sometimes:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

S63 said:


> Yep, fully appreciate that but I clean a car quicker with a decent sponge, drying towel and some ONR, it's a small family run dealership selling a rather nice marque of car....dreams can come true......sometimes:thumb:


I hope so mate would be sad if you were not allowed to take a bit of care!

If it's family run business that sells "lumpy, quality kit" then you might be onto a winner


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

right quick update my car was ment to go into the dealers today form them to machine the swirls they left on it i had already decided that i wernt letting them ruin it even more,
after speaking with steve at mirror finish yesterday at the detailing course he gave me a very reasonable quote so after speaking with the manger telling him i dont want them to carry out a polish and telling them the price of the quote they said they would not be paying for somethink there award winning body shop can do so i kicked off and started to shout abit

after me shouting at them for a minute, he took me round to the bodyshop and brought the workshop control manager to speak with me so i could ask what products they use and what their process was before they started to machine the car 
and he answer was a wash in the valet bay no tar or clay so i then explained to him so your just going to polish ingrained dirt into my paintwork and make it worse he then told me he had been spraying and machining cars for 18 years and that polishing causes the swirl marks not washing it 
my reply to this was yes mate polishing will cause swirls if not done correctly 
and if your valeters wernt so f*cking sh*t and you listened to me in the first place we wouldnt be having this convo 
so at this stage the manager got his knickers in a twist and said i think the best thing for us to do is to give you a £100 towward it because your not going to be happy either way


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

S63 said:


> If I'm fortunate enough to get the job I'm being interviewed for tomorrow (a driver/ valeter for a dealership) I will be asking DW to produce a new sticker "Please DO wash my car"....... I intend to buck the trend.


Not a bad idea - at least ASKING the customer if they want a complementory wash and/or interior clean.

Not because there are a lot of detialing people who get shirty about garages cleaning their cars.....but it will save the garage some time/money as some people will say there's no need as it's just been cleaned. I imagine 90%+ will take it though.

Let us know if you get the job.


----------

